# Do you think you wold no longer have anxiety if you won the lottery?



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)

Let's use a $100 million jackpot, for example.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I think I'd probably have more anxiety in a way! It would make it harder to know who you real friends were as they could just be using you for the money if they found out. But at least we wouldn't have to have a job I guess! But just cos I had a lot of money that wouldn't stop the fact I hate using the phone and avoid going on dates and meeting new people etc.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't see how money is going to make people's judgments not matter.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

I think I'd still have anxiety.

You know what they say... mo' money, mo' problems.


----------



## kat37 (May 22, 2013)

Maybe less generalized anxiety and fleeting happiness from more distractions.


----------



## SallyLa (Feb 7, 2013)

I would probably have less anxiety about paying bills and making ends meet, but I think I would be paranoid that people would only being using me.

Of course I could get all the things I've ever wanted to do done, I would also probably start a few organizations for people with SA, and artists...and cats...

Man I wish I had that money.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it would make me more anxious because I don't like spending money. I feel like everything I buy isn't worth it, even if it is, and I feel guilty after. So having a ton of money would just leave me to worry all the time over whether or not every single thing I was buying was even worth it.... Plus I do not believe it would help me get over my social anxiety. Except maybe I could go to a therapist for it or something and get it worked out if I had the money.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

My anxiety would be the same... or possibly worse. If I had a lot of money, I would go into complete seclusion, because I would be able to support myself and get away from everyone. My anxiety would likely worsen due to that, but I imagine I'd be happier.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd be way more confident since a lot of my anxiety is because of my financial situation. I'd still be poor in social situations for sure but overall i'd be way happier in my own skin and i'd have the money to do stuff like travel which would help.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

If money solves anyone's anxiety then they have financial problems--not anxiety disorders. I have GAD and SA and no amount of money in the world would change that. It's better to have money than not but it also brings about it's own problems.


----------



## spaceghost (Feb 19, 2011)

I would still have anxiety, but I would be able to afford medication and therapy. I would also be able to afford random classes (at the moment I want to take a pottery class), which would get me out of the house (exposure) and trying new things. =)

I hope everyone has a good weekend! <3


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I am not sure, I'd be happy to pay off all of my debt. I don't think it would help me with women and dating though.


----------



## TruthWithin (Jul 5, 2013)

Mine for sure would be a lot less because I could do so much good with that


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

If I could buy a new brain maybe.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Having money would make me feel more comfortable and confident. And I'd have many obstacles removed. But having that kind of money comes with problems of its own. I wouldn't know how I'd be affected until it happens (it would be amazing if it did, ha!)


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

No. There's nothing material or tangible about the way I feel, I'd love for this to be an RPG where I could just wear an amulet that gave me the ability to offset _*GIL*_ against my _*AP*_(Anxiety Points), but this is real life and emotions are infinitely more complex than that. Financial prosperity is not a cure for this condition.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

If anything I'd be more anxious from people always begging me for money or trying to steal it.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Work can be a pretty large stressor, so removing that would be an enormous relief for me.


----------



## Vimes (Jul 6, 2013)

*If I did win....*

I would build a house somewhere remote and get my groceries delivered once a month... No people = zero anxiety!!! :b

lol realistically, no it wouldn't take my anxiety away, my anxiety exists because I have trouble understanding and communication with people, no amount of money is going to give me mind reading skills


----------



## hedgehog77 (Jul 8, 2013)

I think for the first few days you would be on a total buzz and no anxiety. That would fade and you'll be just as anxious. Maybe even worst because you now have enough money to completely isolate yourself forever and never overcome it.


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

It would take some of it away for sure. No more worrying about money would be huge and helpful.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It wouldn't ease my anxiety, completely, but my depression? Oh yeah. My depression stems from being embarrassed at how my anxiety issues prevent me from having a job, owning a car, etc. If I weren't depressed, I'd be far more likely to attack my anxiety issues.


----------



## yukn (Jun 30, 2013)

Maybe not all of it, but it would definitely help in the sense that a large part of my anxiety is having to be dependent on other people's approval in order to survive and make a living. That's a big problem even for most people who don't have social anxiety, but aren't independently wealthy. If I had enough money not to ever have to worry about maintaining or getting a job, then other people's judgement and opinions simply wouldn't matter any more. At least any practical incentive to care what other people think would be gone, because what can they really do to hurt you if you no longer have to deal with the fear of being fired or living on the streets. Money means freedom from being controlled by others and freedom leads to less anxiety.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I would still have MAJOR anxiety. However, I'd be a rich agoraphobic. I'd build a nice fort, and not have to stress about money issues.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I've given it a fleeting thought or two. It's kind of terrifying, with all that money you'd draw a lot of attention to yourself.

I would probably donate 98 million to charities right away to take my name away from the public eye and the politicians' "to befriend" lists, and then invest the remaining 2 million wisely so I can live off my investments at my current non-attention-drawing middle class life without having to work.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

For me they are completely unrelated. But I will gladly be the guinea pig for this research.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

It would be a blast...after I hired a very good wealth-management group to make sure I didn't somehow lose it. I'd be always on vacation, donating a zillion bucks to the SPCA, etc. But the thought of being interviewed by the local news or a magazine for philanthropy would be slightly terrifying. Being "cordially invited" to socialize with a whole new walk of life would be anxiety-provoking too. I'd bid good riddance to loneliness though!


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope i dont think so, maybe id find a distraction and sorta new lifestyle to help me adjust to TRY and attempt getting over my SA but no i doubt it


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## JayDivision (Aug 23, 2010)

Not really, since one of the few things that is motivating me to socialize is the fact I need a job to survive, If I win the lottery I'll just lock myself in a mansion and buy anything I need online.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I think my anxiety would go away. For some reason money gives me confidence.


----------



## Whywontyoutalktome (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with other posters who said it would make it better in some ways but worst in others. A LOT of my SA when I was younger came from growing up without a lot of money. 

I can't help thinking that my SA probably wouldn't be as ridiculous as it is now if I had had money then. I would have loved to do sports, take singing and music lessons, invite people over or out to places if I wasn't embarrassed about where we lived. I still remember being absolutely humiliated once as a kid (both for myself and my mom and little brother) when there was a line of people behind us at the grocery store and we had to put some stuff back because some law had changed and that stuff suddenly wasn't covered by WIC anymore. I still get a bit nervous at the checkout and am OCD about checking to make sure I still have my money and credit cards while shopping.

While it's true the money wouldn't change people's perceptions, having LOTS of money makes it so you don't HAVE to care!


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

Nothing would go away, except for my financial worries.


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

pyderas said:


> Let's use a $100 million jackpot, for example.


I'd still have anxiety. I might be even worse.


----------



## JeezusKreistSooperstarr (Jul 22, 2013)

I would have no problems at all if I had $100 mil.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I'd fly me and all the girls from this site out to the garden of Eden and we'd all live happily ever ever (at least I would)


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

With the money I could take life at my own pace, I think some proper pacing and control is what I really need. Then again, if I give myself too much control I may lessen my ability to tolerate the things I can't control. All in all, the money has the potential to exacerbate my issues or relieve me of my issues.


----------



## Devon91 (Jul 21, 2013)

regular old anxiety, probably would not have worry about paying for school. But social anxiety I would have to wonder why I suddenly have all these new friends.


----------



## idk454 (Jul 20, 2013)

No probably not, or at least not nearly as much, I'd be constantly traveling which tends to alleviate much of my anxiety, I'd buy an island and escape from people, that and driving around in a rolls royce would probably do a lot for my self esteem, lol


----------



## e200e (Mar 31, 2013)

AnxietyGirlx said:


> Nothing would go away, except for my financial worries.


I agree


----------

